# Binding Suggestion for 2013 Never Summer Proto CT



## RidingSideWays (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, 

Was recently given a proto ct for my birthday. Needless to say, im excited haha. However, I need some binding suggestions. I plan on using this stick all around the mountain and hitting the rails and jumps. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gremlin (Sep 24, 2012)

I went with 2012 Restricted Cartels and couldn't be happier on my Proto. With some Med flex boots (Ambush) it's soft enough to get a feel on the rail and responsive enough for anything in bounds. Bonus, you can swap the asym straps for even more flex for freestyle though I've yet to see the need. Granted I'm not Easy McSteezy on rails but I've yet to feel that the binding were too stiff or too soft for anything in the park. I ride East Coast if it matters.


----------



## RidingSideWays (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you! I actually also ride east coast. I was thinking of getting either the rome 390 boss or nitro raiden phantom.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Union SL is my new favorite all mountain/freestyle binding. They'll match the Proto perfectly.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Not to threadjack, but wondering extremo if you can suggest a union match with the Never Summer SL and the Heritage? I have difficulty working out the stiffness ratings with Union...? Prefer something med-stiff.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Not to threadjack, but wondering extremo if you can suggest a union match with the Never Summer SL and the Heritage? I have difficulty working out the stiffness ratings with Union...? Prefer something med-stiff.


The only options this year are the Charger or the Atlas Team (with Team highback). I think the asym highbacks on the Atlas and SL could be stiffer to suit a more aggressive board (I'm on last years carbon infused SL - they didn't use carbon this year so base is a bit softer). I'm hearing rumors they're adding the team highbacks to the Atlas next year. If so this would be my recommendation for all mountain. 

You could also use the Force. It's med stiff, you just don't get the benefit of the asym ankle strap offered on the Atlas line, which I've come to really like.

Some may possibly recommend the Contact Pro because it's carbon infused, but I personally don't like the floaty feel of it, especially on hardpack at high speeds.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


> The only options this year are the Charger or the Atlas Team (with Team highback). I think the asym highbacks on the Atlas and SL could be stiffer to suit a more aggressive board (I'm on last years carbon infused SL - they didn't use carbon this year so base is a bit softer). I'm hearing rumors they're adding the team highbacks to the Atlas next year. If so this would be my recommendation for all mountain.
> 
> You could also use the Force. It's med stiff, you just don't get the benefit of the asym ankle strap offered on the Atlas line, which I've come to really like.
> 
> Some may possibly recommend the Contact Pro because it's carbon infused, but I personally don't like the floaty feel of it, especially on hardpack at high speeds.


Ok thanks. And to clarify SL is stiffer than the Force? Would this be right:

SL (all mountain board): Atlas or Force
Heritage (more freeride/all mountain): Charger, SL or Force

Also, is the Atlas team available anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Ok thanks. And to clarify SL is stiffer than the Force? Would this be right:
> 
> SL (all mountain board): Atlas or Force
> Heritage (more freeride/all mountain): Charger, SL or Force
> ...


Yeah, not to jack this thread but you bring up a good question. 

There really isn't a scale to Union's bindings the way other companies rate their bindings (from soft to stiff). They've matched different stiffnesses and flexes by combinding different baseplates, high backs and straps that make each binding unique in flex. I'll try to explain it the best I can based on my experience. 

Baseplates: The SL and the Atlas are the same stiffness, as they use the same baseplate. The Force baseplate is a similar stiffness as well. The real difference in flex comes from the highbacks and straps of each binding. 

Note: I have the 2012 SL, which uses the carbon injected baseplate that is now the on the Charger, so if you see previous posts on this forum with me talking about the stiffer, more freeride oriented feel of the SL, that is why. The 2013 SL is now the same baseplate as the Atlas. 

Highbacks: The Atlas has a symmetrical/assymetrical highback so it has more torsional flex to the left and the right, a feature I prefer when riding park. It still provides a decent lateral flex (edge to edge). I ride this binding on my park board, but I do take it out on the mountain and it performs well. The Atlas Team uses the symmetrical highback that offers more stiffness and uniform rigidity, so it makes the binding a little more responsive overall and better suited for all mountain than the regular Atlas. I've seen the Atlas team binding at a few shops and online at C3-shop.com

The SL has an assymetrical highback that allows more torsional flex inward and more rigidity outward, while still providing response laterally (edge to edge). I find that this highback design makes the SL most versatile binding in the Union line A few clicks in forward lean makes it really responsive edge to edge, while zero forward lean allows the torsional flex you need to jib. I use this on my jump board, which also doubles as my all mountain deck, and occasionally I'll throw them on my park board. 

The Force uses a standard symmetrical high back that is more rigid side to side as well as laterally, it's pretty responsive and can easily handle all types of riding. I've always been a fan of the Force. I rode them exclusively on each of my boards for a few years. It's a solid do everything binding. 

Ankle Straps: The SL and Atlas use an assymetrical ankle strap that allows a little more flex than the symmetrical Force ankle strap. So the Force strap provides a little better toe edge response being more ridid, but not enough to be an distinct advantage over the other two bindings.

Obviously, your best all mountain/freeride choice is the Charger because of its responsive carbon baseplate and highback. I guess I'd categorize them like this in order of performance. 

Charger - Freeride/All-Mountian/Freestyle
Atlas Team - All-mountain/Freestyle/Freeride
SL - All-Mountain/Freestyle/Some Freeride
Force - All-Mountain/Freestyle/Some Freeride
Atlas -Freestyle/Some All-Mountain 

This is just my personal opinion. Others may have a different definition of what freeriding and all-mountain is. I'm on the east coast so it's pretty much icy steeps and park riding. Someone who rides powder regularly or low pitched groomers may have a different take on Union. Hope this helps clear up a few things.

Update: I guess the Atlas Team is technically called the SuperPro. I was told it was called the Team binding when I first saw it so it just kind of stuck.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Extremo, that's very helpful. :thumbsup:

One last question, any changes to any of that in the 2014 line-up?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

RidingSideWays said:


> Thank you! I actually also ride east coast. I was thinking of getting either the rome 390 boss or nitro raiden phantom.


I ride the east coast and have the 390 boss mounted on my Proto. It's a good match but kind of damp (less feel); i.e. great cush for landing jumps. However, I like the dampness due to all the icy terrain we have on the ice coast.

If you want more feel go with a Burton that has less padding, Flux Titan or Union.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jan 16, 2013)

Burton Prophecy.


----------

